# URL im Browser laden?



## math66 (17. Nov 2005)

hallo, ich hab eni applet, welches in einem extrafenster geöffnet wird. also new JFrame() aufruft. dort hab ich ein jeditorpane mit einem hyperlinklistener. lass ich mir dort aber die angeklickt url anzeigen, kommt null raus. hier mla der code:


```
public class MyHyperlinkListener implements HyperlinkListener {
	public void hyperlinkUpdate(HyperlinkEvent evt) {
		if (evt.getEventType() == HyperlinkEvent.EventType.ACTIVATED) {
			JEditorPane pane = (JEditorPane) evt.getSource();
			
			System.out.println(evt.getURL()); //NULL
		}
	}
}
```

warum ist das so? ich schreibe den linktext als html ins jeditorpane:



```
pane.setContentType("text/html");
pane.setText(meinLinkImHTMLFormat);
```

ne idee?

danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Nov 2005)

forumssuche

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=24585&highlight=hyperlinklistener


----------



## math66 (17. Nov 2005)

das war mein posting. das hatte sich erledigt, jetzt ist er anklickbar, aber die url wird nicht geliefert...

ne idee?


----------



## The_S (17. Nov 2005)

```
evt.getDescription()
```

evtl.? Ansonsten dürfte in deinem html was falsch sein.


----------



## math66 (17. Nov 2005)

aha, so klappts komisch. getUrl klappt nicht. seltsam. na egal..vielen dank


----------



## math66 (17. Nov 2005)

also jetzt liefert er mir zwar die richtige url, aber wenn ich die jetzt in nem browser öffnen will, kommt eine nullpointerexception bei getdocumentbase(). liegt das daran, dass das applet in einem extra frame läuft? hier der code:



```
void visitUrl(String surl) {
		System.out.println("called with: " + surl); //STIMMT
		URL url;

		try {
			url = new URL(getDocumentBase(), surl); //EXCEPTION bei getdocumentbase() 
			getAppletContext().showDocument(url);
		} catch (MalformedURLException e) {
		}

	}
```

?? danke


----------



## The_S (17. Nov 2005)

Wenn deine Klasse von JFrame erbt kennt sie auch kein getDocumentBase(). Gibts nur bei JApplet.


----------



## math66 (17. Nov 2005)

sie erbst aber von japplet. aber trotzdem kann ich ja ein jframe ins applet packen.


class xyz extends JApplet implements Runnable{....}

so ist das bei mir


----------



## The_S (17. Nov 2005)

Problem hatte ich auch öffters (nur mit getCodeBase()). Hab mir dann n Workaround geschrieben. Nur leider kA mehr wie das aussah :x ... Wenn ich Zeit habe (schaut aber eher schlecht aus) Schau ich heute daheim mal nach.


----------



## math66 (17. Nov 2005)

jetzt hab ichs. ich hatte die falsche instanz mitgegeben, die war null  :roll:


----------

